# 70 GTO Endura Bumper Stabilizer Brackets?



## GKling (Jan 8, 2008)

I am in the process of assembling my frame off resto (3 year project) and while installing the front endura bumper have realized that the L and R bumper stabilizer brackets were missing. I can find the bushings that go with them but not the brackets. The Pontiac P/N is 477620. These brackets are say 'J 'shaped, about 3 to 4 inches long, 1 1/2 inches wide and lock the top of the bumper to the core support. I viewed them on another 70 GTO at a mucle car dealer. So if anybody out there knows where I can pick a set up please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Click here->The Parts Place Go to category "Body Panels" and do a keyword search for "brackets," I believe the part you are looking for is part number "BP1371G"

Good luck,


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think I just saw these at Parts Place site under "new products"


----------



## GKling (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I tried at The Parts Place and none available, but they are looking to have repro ones ready in a month or so. Meanwhile I will keep looking. Thanks. 
(Ah, what's another month when your on a 3 1/2 year restoration project)


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

I had the same problem. I found a set of LeMans brackets which are the same on the rubber end. I cut the bolt side to length then drilled a new hole and elongated it for adjustment. Worked great and it gets covered anyway. Good luck Jim


----------

